# Reese Dual Cam Hp Sway Control



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,
There has been a few posts on this but I am a little confused and concerned. And need help. 
We have the 31RQS and have the Reese Dual Cam High Performance Sway Control with the Friction bar. When we were on our way home from picking-up our trailer, our ride was quite scary







. It was pouring down raining and the trailer was all over the place, the front of the truck was up. It was horrible.

We made some adjustments and took it out this weekend to try it and it was better. This past weekend was very windy and the trailer was still swaying in the wind and when trucks went by. I am concerned







about this so we will do some more adjustments this weekend and take her for a ride again. We are open to any suggestions, advice, past experiences, how to's etc. I towed my Sunnybrook 2709 (27'9") with this same set-up and never had any problems with sway what so ever. After reading what you all have posted I really think it is an adjustment issue. Am I right?









Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I highly suggest -- if you are not going exactly by the manual -- that you do....

On the Reese there is 100 ways to hook it uop wrong and one way to get it right ...

99.9% of the rigs that are hooked up by thge dealers are what they call "drop and pop" ... drop the hitch on and pop you out of there....

I had to adjust my Reese Dual Cam four times before I got it right ... now though it workd perfect .. BTW .. the frist three times I did NOT read the manual and just asked questions and took a gander... boy was I wrong...

also the Weight Distribution part of the hitch, when adjusted correctly, will keep the front end level.... if you do not have a Dual Cam then you might as well forget any of the above advice ... single friction bars are only really good for nothing larger then a 21... IMO


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm confused ...(not hard to do this time of day)....do you have the dual cam unit, or a friction bar, or both? That TT is too big for a friction bar (even two of them)......at the minimum, get a dual cam sway control. Additionally, what are you towing with? It sounds like you are getting the balance worked out but need a better sway device.

BTW...CONGRATS on the new lodge!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

> Reese Dual Cam High Performance Sway Control with the Friction bar


Curious combination. The Dual cam does not need a friction bar and using one could adversely affect its performance. Can you confirm that you have both on your trailer??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> > Reese Dual Cam High Performance Sway Control with the Friction bar
> 
> 
> Curious combination. The Dual cam does not need a friction bar and using one could adversely affect its performance. Can you confirm that you have both on your trailer??
> [snapback]86674[/snapback]​


I was just thinking the same thing Andy
Never hear of using both together

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Linda,

Like the others have asked. Do you have both? Just a reese hitch, no dual cam? I towed my 28RSDS home from Leo's on Saturday afternoon and had not so much as a wiggle. I did notice the wind with my 21 in the morning. We are using the Equalizer now and love it.

I bet that was fun on the Beltway this afternoon.

Let us know what you have.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm going to assume this is a Reese Duel Cam HP with WD 1.200 bars. All this technical info gets confusing when we're having problems and trying to type fast for a resolution.

Let us know Linda.

Bill.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I knew I could count on your for answers! Below I pasted the page for the one we have the Dual Cam High Performance Sway Control, it is the last one on this link (I got the link from a reply to MrsDrake97 from 2500ram). 
http://www.reese-hitches.com/sway_controls.htm

Our papers also say something about a friction bar if I remember right. If I can check those papers tomorrow I will as my husband has them with him and I am not sure if they are on the road with him or if he left them in the pickup at work. I hope for the information you need tomorrow because we are going to work on it Saturday am.

What is the manual? The little book we have doesnâ€™t seem to qualify as a manual. It talks about measuring the truck and the trailer (which we did), but I donâ€™t think it talks about much of anything else. Is it something that I can acquire easily? Is it something someone could fax or e-mail to me?

Thanks for all of your help and patience with all these questions.
Linda


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

This one correct.










I'll find the pdf manual and post it here.

Bill.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> This one correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,
Yes this is the one. 
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is the link.

http://www.reeseprod.com/support/support/pdfs/26000IN.pdf

Good luck, it's a great setup once it's setup









Bill.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Bill,
I'll let you know how it goes.

Linda


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.reeseprod.com/support/support/pdfs/26000IN.pdf
> 
> ...


Linda, 
You may want to look at this link as well:

http://www.reeseprod.com/support/support/pdfs/N26002.pdf

Good Luck,
Rich


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, great! I printed it also. Both of these will help a lot.








Thanks so much!
Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

OK I have the papers in my hands and we have the Reese Dual Cam High-Performance Sway Control (Product No. 26002) and the Reese Trunnion Style Weight Distributing Kit.

I printed everything from the links and I'll let you know how it goes today or tomorrow.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

gone campin said:


> OK I have the papers in my hands and we have the Reese Dual Cam High-Performance Sway Control (Product No. 26002) and the Reese Trunnion Style Weight Distributing Kit.
> 
> I printed everything from the links and I'll let you know how it goes today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Linda,

Good luck with the adjustments. sunny I believe once you get the set-up correct, your problems will be over.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

action We went up and made the adjustments yesterday. It is much better. It was an incredibly windy day here in Baltimore. There was some sway but I guess that can be expected with the wind we had. When a bus or truck went by it wasn't grabbing a hold of the trailer like it was before. I think I may need to get used to towing this one, as it is, much bigger that the SB 2709 we had. So because of its size I am more aware of it. Like I think someone has said, the 31RQS is a 12 X 35 foot sail.
I will have to get used to towing it like I had to with the SB. I am leaving on Friday to go camping in Lancaster, PA, so I'll tow it for real for the first time then.

Thanks to everyone for all your help. You guys have and always are great. I knew I could count on your answers and support!

Linda
action


----------

